# Keeping a calf with goats



## Genevieve M. (Nov 14, 2006)

We put the Holstein bull calf we are raising for meat with some goat kids who are destined to be cabrito.

Will it hurt the goats to eat calf starter? Should we continue separating them at feeding time?


----------



## Wilhelm (Jun 1, 2003)

Nope, my goats still eat the calf creep pellets. It's pressed alfalfa after all, and they eat and like the all stock sweet feed as well. I figure if the goats can eat it, so can the cows.

I did have to take my calf out of the goat pen eventually, since she freaked the goats out. They just didn't know what to make of this critter.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

My calves and goats all run together and eat the same feed out of the same feed trough


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Mine have never known it any other way. They're born together and live together.


----------

